# Vikings - KeepForest



## keepforest (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

Our latest effort* http://keep-forest.com/vikings-all.html (Vikings Series)* is now available for pre-order!

*Short description:*
Keepforest's 'Vikings consists of 2 collections of samples (instruments). The first is * Cinematic punk folk trailer toolkit* and the second is *Cinematic metal toolkit*. As the name Vikings, our library is inspired by the Scandinavian’s world and mythology, which have always had an important place in the movie industry, the vibe of which can be heard in the Guy Ritchie’s masterpiece King Arthur or in the extremely successful Game of Thrones. See below for specifications and more details.

*Videos:*


*Demos (new demos soon):*


Also, we chose some random samples to show you how it sounds out of the box:



At first, we quickly mixed a few patches to show how they work together without mixing or mastering. Then, using our Pulse Designer engine we just pressed *random button* to randomize the rhythm and instruments and got the following results:


(The library is pretty big, so we are preparing detailed walkthrough videos to show you how it works in action)

*Vikings *is set for release on *November 6* with a special pre-order price of $229 (reg $349).


*New videos and demos are coming!*


Includes :
22+ GB of samples.
*Pulse Designer:*

Pulse Designer
Pulse-Stem Designer
Strings Designer
Percussion Designer
*Vikings Expansion:*

Cinematic Metal Guitars
Drum Kits
Bass Guitars
Riffs
Synths
Beat Machine
*Sound Design:*

Benders
Braams
Hits
Signals
Whooshes
And Many-many more
*Powerful FX-Rack *with many unique features such as Drag & Drop, LFOs, etc.


*The idea behind Vikings:*
As cinematic composers we understand that there is already a lot of hybrid stuff on the market. That's why we created brand-new library with which you can create truly atmospheric music in genres like King Arthur or Game of Thrones soundtracks or Doom soundtrack. For us, quality > quantity. We worked hard to create the soundtools with a unique sound, which, we hope, will impress you.

Thanks for your attention, guys <3

KeepForest


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 24, 2017)

This looks fantastic.


----------



## ChazC (Oct 24, 2017)

This does indeed sound great (nice intro discount too). My Black Friday budget is going to be a lot smaller than I was anticipating this year...


----------



## keepforest (Oct 24, 2017)

ChazC said:


> This does indeed sound great (nice intro discount too)



Thank you!



ChazC said:


> My Black Friday budget is going to be a lot smaller than I was anticipating this year...



Haha :D This is our big plan


----------



## Vastman (Oct 24, 2017)

Are all the sound clips naked? As an owner of both ur libraries, I'd luv naked samples please! Hope these are!

Also, are the "fills" and other rhythmic percussion tempo synced?

Finally, any additional "loyalty" discount for those of us that purchased thru you & paid full price for ur first two libraries?

Sounds great, btw


----------



## keepforest (Oct 24, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Are all the sound clips naked? As an owner of both ur libraries, id luv naked samples please! Hope these are... if so, pre order incoming!



All the sound clips including demos, samples, tests and teaser are 100% naked. As you can see this is not typical hybrid cinematic library with a lot of distorted samples. This is more atmospheric!



Vastman said:


> Any additional discount for those of us that paid full price for ur first two libraries?



I sent you a private message.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2017)

Man this is a Great surprise for me.The idea behind this is absolutely fantastic.Can t wait for more infos. Congratulations.


----------



## nik (Oct 25, 2017)

@keepforest 
I own atlantica and like the sounds a lot. I would be very interested in the loyalty discount as well


----------



## oliverd (Oct 25, 2017)

I have absolutely no interest in writing this type of music but....now I totally want this library ha! It sounds incredible. I also think this is probably the first "cinematic punk" library I've ever heard of!


----------



## keepforest (Oct 25, 2017)

nik said:


> @keepforest
> I own atlantica and like the sounds a lot. I would be very interested in the loyalty discount as well



I sent you a PM


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2017)

One question : are these loops (drums etc...) or patterns ? In the démos you talk about "random" . What is random? The sounds or the sequences or the patterns ? 
I saw all the GUI images on your site. Very well designed. And I smell that everything is in fact......sequenced ??? Am i right ? No loops ? If so , very very good....
Can( t wait for the deeps walkthroughs...


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 25, 2017)

Does it come with a shield, sword and a drinking horn full of mead? 

Sounds interesting, definitely keep an eye on this product!


----------



## Vastman (Oct 25, 2017)

oliverd said:


> I have absolutely no interest in writing this type of music but....now I totally want this library ha! It sounds incredible. I also think this is probably the first "cinematic punk" library I've ever heard of!


Reality awaits your new background music, Oliver! I just ordered... wonderfully new & innovative group of folks!


zimm83 said:


> One question : are these loops (drums etc...) or patterns ? In the démos you talk about "random" . What is random? The sounds or the sequences or the patterns ?
> I saw all the GUI images on your site. Very well designed. And I smell that everything is in fact......sequenced ??? Am i right ? No loops ? If so , very very good....
> Can( t wait for the deeps walkthroughs...


Hope so too, zimmy! Like what u did with "Can( t" ...the phrase has always stuck me as weird...


----------



## keepforest (Oct 25, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> One question : are these loops (drums etc...) or patterns ? In the démos you talk about "random" . What is random? The sounds or the sequences or the patterns ?
> I saw all the GUI images on your site. Very well designed. And I smell that everything is in fact......sequenced ??? Am i right ? No loops ? If so , very very good....
> Can( t wait for the deeps walkthroughs...



We have both loops and playable instruments. Random is able to intelligently randomize a lot of parameters including sequence, patterns and the sound. You will se the power of it in the walkthrough. Working on it!



MarcusD said:


> Does it come with a shield, sword and a drinking horn full of mead?



Sure. In addition, some gold and women


----------



## Fleer (Oct 25, 2017)

keepforest said:


> I sent you a PM


Same here, Atlantica and Dragon


----------



## Andrajas (Oct 25, 2017)

nik said:


> @keepforest
> I own atlantica and like the sounds a lot. I would be very interested in the loyalty discount as well


I bought Atlantica when it came out, it does seem interesting what the PM to you said  Vikings sounds really cool indeed!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2017)

keepforest said:


> All the sound clips including demos, samples, tests and teaser are 100% naked. As you can see this is not typical hybrid cinematic library with a lot of distorted samples. This is more atmospheric!
> 
> You mean the horn in the WOT remix song is from this Library ?


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2017)

And last question , what can be a string designer ? A Sequencer ? Ostinatos ? Thanks.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Oct 25, 2017)

So that "knockout" demo is 100% Vikings? If so, that is amazing! Extra mixing? 

btw, I have Atlantica as well and I would be very interested in the loyalty discount as well.
This sounds great!


----------



## keepforest (Oct 25, 2017)

Guys, we are going to be LIVE on facebook with a short overview of our upcoming library.
Watch it in our group:
https://www.facebook.com/keepforest

@Andrajas and @Fleer
I sent you private messages 



zimm83 said:


> You mean the horn in the WOT remix song is from this Library ?[/QUOTE*]*
> Yes!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Oct 25, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Guys, we are going to be LIVE on facebook with a short overview of our upcoming library.
> Watch it in our group:
> https://www.facebook.com/keepforest
> 
> ...



Cough* please dont forget about me *cough.


----------



## keepforest (Oct 25, 2017)

@ToxicRecordings
Sure!



ToxicRecordings said:


> So that "knockout" demo is 100% Vikings? If so, that is amazing! Extra mixing?



Yes! This metal cinematic style is the second side of our product. So, this track was written using Vikings only. No extra mixing.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Oct 25, 2017)

keepforest said:


> @ToxicRecordings
> Sure!
> 
> 
> ...



Will get it then, amazing product again guys.. awesome!


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 25, 2017)

keepforest said:


> @ToxicRecordings
> Sure!
> 
> 
> ...


What's the discount for owners of Atlantica and Dragon?


----------



## keepforest (Oct 25, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> What's the discount for owners of Atlantica and Dragon?



We provide 10% off discount for the customers who bought our products before APD deal.

Please, PM us here or e-mail us [email protected] for more information.


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 26, 2017)

Sounds really cool guys! Looking forward to it 

-DJ


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 26, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Sounds really cool guys! Looking forward to it
> 
> -DJ


A mega Dj walkthrough ?????


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 26, 2017)

keepforest said:


> We provide 10% off discount for the customers who bought our products before APD deal.
> 
> Please, PM us here or e-mail us [email protected] for more information.


Ok that makes sense.

Unfortunately the requirement for Kontakt 5.6x and Native Access is stopping me getting Viking (and Dragon and Atlantica, and Glitch Hero, and that's just this month!).

Until NI fix the basic archiving and finding functions of Native Access it's too great a risk. The irony of course is that the problems are with NI's own products but I can't risk losing hours to that so other devs miss out on my cash:(


----------



## keepforest (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Here is a first walkthroug video:


We will have a lot of videos about each side of Vikings. We will publish all of the demos & videos here very soon!


----------



## Vastman (Oct 27, 2017)

A suggestion... do the vids with full Kontakt screen... forget the left side... it's hard to see the details on Kontakt when it's only half the screen. Thanks, forest folk!


----------



## Andrajas (Oct 27, 2017)

Vastman said:


> A suggestion... do the vids with full Kontakt screen... forget the left side... it's hard to see the details on Kontakt when it's only half the screen. Thanks, forest folk!


Agree, but it do sound great!


----------



## MPortmann (Oct 27, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Here is a first walkthroug video:
> 
> ...





Thanks for the video. For the tonal elements incl all Braams, are the pitches available in all keys? Deadline for pre-order? Thanks!


----------



## ChazC (Oct 27, 2017)

Vastman said:


> A suggestion... do the vids with full Kontakt screen... forget the left side... it's hard to see the details on Kontakt when it's only half the screen. Thanks, forest folk!



I don't mind the left side 'info' being there but yeah, it needs to be smaller so we can see more of the interface. Regardless of that, this thing sounds amazing - can't wait to get hold of it' it's really got me inspired to write again after a few weeks of block.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 27, 2017)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepforest (Oct 27, 2017)

Vastman said:


> A suggestion... do the vids with full Kontakt screen...



Thank you for a suggestion!



MPortmann said:


> For the tonal elements incl all Braams, are the pitches available in all keys?



Do you mean independent tune value for each key? No. But if it's important we actually can add this feature before release date.



MPortmann said:


> Deadline for pre-order? Thanks!



November 6


----------



## MPortmann (Oct 27, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Thank you for a suggestion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChazC (Oct 27, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Do you mean independent tune value for each key? No. But if it's important we actually can add this feature before release date.



Well it never hurts to have as many options as possible!


----------



## Replicant (Oct 27, 2017)

Sounds positively sick.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 27, 2017)

ChazC said:


> Well it never hurts to have as many options as possible!


Good idea. Are the fills tempo synched??? Really great sounding punk library. Will bring us something fresh !More More More please !!!


----------



## keepforest (Oct 28, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Are the fills tempo synched???



In this situation we have two types of patches: synced(BM) and not synced(DFD).


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 28, 2017)

keepforest said:


> In this situation we have two types of patches: synced(BM) and not synced(DFD).[/QUOTE
> !



Great great great maxi great!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hy, just watched the twitch tv streams. Man , so much in this library! Enormous. The designers !!! Extraordinary. The sounds .....no words for this..... Grandiose !!!
Waiting for youtube walkthrough please, or you could put the stream on youtube !!!


----------



## will_m (Oct 30, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Do you mean independent tune value for each key? No. But if it's important we actually can add this feature before release date.



I love the feature in Atlantica where you can change the pitch of the patch with the red key switches. So much quicker and easier than a generic tune knob or using the tune control in Kontakt.

Would be great if that was included in this new library.


----------



## keepforest (Oct 30, 2017)

will_m said:


> Would be great if that was included in this new library.



This feature is included.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 30, 2017)

keepforest said:


> This feature is included.



Yes saw it. On EVERY instruments. Like Atlantica and dragon.

Man, those powerful drums !!! Braams. And DESIGNERS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepforest (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello everyone 

New video about cinematic metal guitars in Viking Series:


New demos:










Hope you like it guys!


----------



## keepforest (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## JonSolo (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes I saw it. It is on my list...for payday, heh.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 31, 2017)

One important question : are the stems or pulses playable by holding the sustain pedal or not???? It would be really great that the sustain pedal holds the sequences. Many vst don't allow that. (the orchestra, etc...). It is an important feature in live mode...Thanks.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Oct 31, 2017)

The guitars combined with those synths, bass and fat drums made me just pre-order this awesome sounding (and looking!) product.
If you will continue down the path of hardhitting sounds and synths with those heavy Mick Gordon like guitars, drums and synths then i will continue buying from keepforest!

Btw, i wanted to PM for the discount, but Keepforest deserves every penny, so forget the discount and keep making libraries like these.. it really is worth it.


----------



## keepforest (Oct 31, 2017)

Hey guys! Check out new video:


----------



## MPortmann (Oct 31, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Hey guys! Check out new video:




Awesome, I need those sounds at 1min today for work! Literally imagining how to create something like that and your video pops up here on a break. Thanks for making these great instruments


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 1, 2017)

More than awesome.So many sequence functions...


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 1, 2017)

Your website loads very slow (42 seconds). I noticed this last week and today again. Is it just me? I'm in Western Australia. Super fast internet connection.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## ChazC (Nov 4, 2017)

Guido Negraszus said:


> Your website loads very slow (42 seconds). I noticed this last week and today again. Is it just me? I'm in Western Australia. Super fast internet connection.



I'm in Melbourne on a terrible Internet connection and it loads fine. I'd love to know what you call super fast though, in general Aussie internet speeds are embarrassing. Even Latvia has better connectivity than here.

Anyway, don't want to derail the thread - can't wait for Vikings to be released!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 4, 2017)

ChazC said:


> I'm in Melbourne on a terrible Internet connection and it loads fine. I'd love to know what you call super fast though, in general Aussie internet speeds are embarrassing. Even Latvia has better connectivity than here.
> 
> Anyway, don't want to derail the thread - can't wait for Vikings to be released!



Lol, "super fast" for Australian conditions I should have said. I upgraded to NBN a few month ago and have a stable 24 mb/s connection since although I have the odd drop-outs but very seldom. Not bad for country WA. This is really strange. I just tried it again: 40 seconds. I don't have this issue with any other website.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 4, 2017)

Guido Negraszus said:


> Lol, "super fast" for Australian conditions I should have said. I upgraded to NBN a few month ago and have a stable 24 mb/s connection since although I have the odd drop-outs but very seldom. Not bad for country WA. This is really strange. I just tried it again: 40 seconds. I don't have this issue with any other website.



No issue here. Just ordered. Received confirmation mail. And will be charged only on Monday !! Cool !!! Thanks a lot Keepforest, the Real Vikings of VST !!!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 4, 2017)

I like the fact that they sent out a "48 hours" notice in case people weren't sure when the pre-order period would end, because of time zones.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 4, 2017)

Kevin Fortin said:


> I like the fact that they sent out a "48 hours" notice in case people weren't sure when the pre-order period would end, because of time zones.



Yes .Cool. Preorder= saving money !!!


----------



## gjelul (Nov 4, 2017)

Looking for a video or something that shows the Strings Designer.

However,
I own both Dragon & Atlantica -- I would be very interested in the loyalty discount as well 

Thanks.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Nov 4, 2017)

gjelul: I actually emailed them earlier today requesting a strings designer vid, and they promised to whip up a cello version before the deadline expires.


----------



## Potter (Nov 6, 2017)

Release delayed by a day. Bah!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 6, 2017)

Potter said:


> Release delayed by a day. Bah!



I was sure this would arrive because the vst is so complicated, and they had no time making other walkthroughs.....they must be finishing in a rush....good luck for tomorrow.....can't wait.....but so many functions in this vst ( seen the twitch tv stream....man.....the last one shows so much....loving the organic pulses ...really something new....).


----------



## chillbot (Nov 7, 2017)

For all that this product has been hyped here, and for the fact that I pre-ordered it the first day on blind faith based on the excellence of their other products, this is very disappointing to me:

"P.S. Dear customer, Keepforest team during the end of pre-order found the bugs in some elements of the engine. Some instruments would be in a beta-version. But don't worry, we will fix them very soon. Our tech team will work days and nights to fix them all. Also, during this month there will be absolutely free updates for you. Thank you for your support!"

and

"Also we found uncomfortable bug with graphic animations today. We promise that this temporary inconvenience will be fixed as soon as possible. We do not want to move a release day again because of this tech problem. We set this library to temporary beta mode. Anyway, we hope you will be satisfied with the quality of our product. We've been working everyday on it for a pretty long time. "

I have no desire to get a beta copy of this, and had set aside a project for yesterday that this would have been very useful towards. Maybe next time a bit less hype and give yourself a bit more time instead of rushing it out?


----------



## Potter (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven't been able to download the guitars expansion, the downloads keep failing.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 7, 2017)

chillbot said:


> For all that this product has been hyped here, and for the fact that I pre-ordered it the first day on blind faith based on the excellence of their other products, this is very disappointing to me:
> 
> "P.S. Dear customer, Keepforest team during the end of pre-order found the bugs in some elements of the engine. Some instruments would be in a beta-version. But don't worry, we will fix them very soon. Our tech team will work days and nights to fix them all. Also, during this month there will be absolutely free updates for you. Thank you for your support!"
> 
> ...




Veery good advise. Seriously.


----------



## mac (Nov 7, 2017)

The bugs and issues in the previous evolution libraries stopped me pulling the trigger during the pre-release sale. I'll wait to get some real-world feedback before deciding whether to purchase this.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 7, 2017)

Setting aside projects for an unreleased product from a relatively new and small company doing innovative things? Hmmmm...

While I agree it's best to hedge on release dates, I'm inclined to cut um slack, as I did with Bohemian, Joshua  Bell , and many others.

Even the queen of hype... SPITFIRE... has delays. Fix the bugs, and get it right! We've all gotten along just fine with what we have...


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 7, 2017)

I think it would be worthy to extend the intro offer until the bugs get worked out.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 7, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Setting aside projects for an unreleased product from a relatively new and small company doing innovative things? Hmmmm...


In my world if you say you’re going to do something you do it, or you don’t go very far. Sorry if that seems harsh, but why would I assume that it wouldn’t be released the day that they said it would be released? They’re asking $349 (full price) for this it’s not exactly small-time.

My issue is not with the release date or the product or the bugs… it’s not even with this product but more in general… SLOW DOWN a bit and wait to start the hype train rolling until you know you can deliver a working product, that’s all.

Also I think that people on the forum who are considering buying it should know about the bugs and upcoming fixes before they purchase, isn’t that why we are here?

All that said, it’s a great product. I bought it without even listening to a demo because I use Atlantica and Dragon so much. I had set aside this week to work on trailer music so I’m only a day late and obviously was able to start without it, but the timing was so convenient it would have been nice to have it yesterday is all...


----------



## emasters (Nov 7, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Even the queen of hype... SPITFIRE... has delays. Fix the bugs, and get it right! We've all gotten along just fine with what we have...



Agreed - IMHO much better to delay the release and get it right, versus thrash customers with a buggy initial release. While it may be a disappointment to miss the target release date, in the long run better to have a good initial product experience.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 7, 2017)

I think the main lessons to be learned might be

Publish a "we hope to release by..." date, giveing yourself some wiggle room...
If delays seem evident, and more testing is needed, the offer a beta version to follow whose prebought and are willing to provide feedback is a great idea
Those not interested can wait for the final 
As users, if we have difficulty with pre release schedule slippage or the quality of the final product, you can always wait! 
I find it truly amazing what we have available as creative tools today... And many are pushing into new territories. Personally I consider these things gifts and when they finally arrive I smile


----------



## chillbot (Nov 7, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Personally I consider these things gifts and when they finally arrive I smile


I'm just happy that you're happy!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 8, 2017)

chillbot said:


> I'm just happy that you're happy!



Bought. Just downloading. Can't wait. SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY !!!

The little bugs......no problem. Will be updated.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Nov 8, 2017)

Just bought this yesterday and downloaded it as well.

So far, there have been no bugs for me (cubase 9/windows 10 pro) and all have been smooth.
There is some really cool stuff in Vikings!

But what peaked my interest the most and made me instantly buy this library is this awesome demo:



After hearing this i just had to get this library.. soo good!
However, after trying to get this exact same sound for the past 24 hours (no sleep) I for the live of me can't get it to sound like that at all.
That is a bit suprising to me, because it is a "naked" demo as you can see.
Naked meaning: no extra mixing, no extra instruments, just the Vikings Guitars expansion so that you as a listener and owner of the library can get that exact same sound right? That's a fair assumption in my opinion.

But sadly, i can only get the guitars to sound like that in the demo, but everything else seems to sound bigger and better.
Keepforest have stated that some instruments like the wobble bass and some synths are from other libraries and that the biggest part of this awesome sound comes from Vikings.. i believe that as well, but i fear it has also been mixed a bit? plus those drums.. i cant get them to sound like that, at all.

I have contacted keepforest who have been very quick to respond and have been very friendly.. i have also spoken to Ksay who made that awesome demo and it seems more clear to me that without mixing, extra synths and layering the guitars and drums, i will never get it to sound like that demo.
That.. sort of sucks to be honest.

A "naked" demo should be exactly that.. naked.. no extra instruments (makes it dressed) and no massive mixing am i right?

I'll see if i can get it to sound like the demo over the next few days, but i was only interested to get it to sound like the knockout demo, and it seems that i will never get that because it it contains much more then just the vikings expansion.


----------



## mac (Nov 8, 2017)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Just bought this yesterday and downloaded it as well.
> 
> So far, there have been no bugs for me (cubase 9/windows 10 pro) and all have been smooth.
> There is some really cool stuff in Vikings!
> ...




I agree that naked should mean the included instruments only, but as far as general mixing and built in effects, that's fine. How else are they meant to make sure it's not +30db once there are a few channels added? Creative mixing using external effects would be a cheeky move though.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 8, 2017)

Playing with. Great great sounds. Man, this stem designer : AWESOME. Big perc, braams, organic (cellos !!!) . No bugs found. Downloading the metal expansion right now. 
So, great hybrid vst. The best I have.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Nov 9, 2017)

Just got a email with two updates in the mail.. no release notes.
Does anyone know what it updates and what is changed? @keepforest ?


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 9, 2017)

I got the email about the updates as well. Kinda sketch that they're using GoogleDrive, and you have to click through three separate virus/malware warnings to get the download. Not exactly up to industry standards for electronic delivery. Why not host it on AWS like the original downloads?


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 9, 2017)

There are a number of companies that use GoogleDrive as their delivery platform. I think they find it easier and cheaper for smaller chuck downloads than larger hosts such as Amazon. I know Melda Productions, Image-Line, and a few others use GoogleDrive (at least as an alternative).


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 9, 2017)

Yeah, I guess. I just thought it might alarm some Windows users when they have to click through three "caution: possible virus / malware!" alerts on the way to the actual download button. Me, I'm not a-sceered of no viruses, but nobody likes to see those alerts.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 9, 2017)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Just got a email with two updates in the mail.. no release notes.
> Does anyone know what it updates and what is changed? @keepforest ?



Mostly, animation & presets bug fixes.



charlieclouser said:


> I got the email about the updates as well. Kinda sketch that they're using GoogleDrive, and you have to click through three separate virus/malware warnings to get the download. Not exactly up to industry standards for electronic delivery. Why not host it on AWS like the original downloads?



We do not have installator/downloader. Our biggest mistake.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 9, 2017)

So many functions in one vst.. . I am blown away. Really!!! So deep. So automated, so well designed, so well made. Congratulations !!!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 12, 2017)

Working on the random functions of the stem pulse designer.. Great ! Very inspiring. Infinite pattern creations.... So fast to create those patterns.....Blown away !


----------



## mac (Nov 12, 2017)

^ This guy reminds me of those 5 second soundbyte adverts you get on the radio.


----------



## mouse (Nov 12, 2017)

mac said:


> ^ This guy reminds me of those 5 second soundbyte adverts you get on the radio.



I read all of his posts in an Asian accent and they sound right then


----------



## TMA (Nov 13, 2017)

This looks promising! Great work on the design as well.


----------



## Steve Lum (Nov 18, 2017)

I'll just say my experience is 180 degrees away from the effusively described ones above. The engine is erratically responsive (feels like considerable code optimization issues). My efforts in both the pulse designer and rhythm maker were buggy to the extent of making me walk away. Manual is lacking too (hmm what does that little button do, let's see, the manual has the number 19 and an arrow pointing to it... but the associated list of functions only goes to 18).

I'll wait for some fixes; I can see the promise in the product, I just hope we get there.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 18, 2017)

Good post, Steve...i hope so too... it is now when their followthru cred will be determined... dumping their first two libraries for cheap isn't fixing problems...fwiw, I have all three and I'll be more careful if bringing this library up to full potential is ignored again...

Relatively new folks...cred is important!


----------



## procreative (Nov 21, 2017)

This is now on BF special, so those that have it... is it still worth it? If you had to buy it again even on the current offer price would you? It feels like a risk given the comments, as not sure if/when the issues mentioned will be resolved?

BTW they even have a Metallic Cinematic Toolkit expansion listed on pre-release, so hopefully they will fix the issues?


----------



## Vastman (Nov 21, 2017)

procreative said:


> This is now on BF special, so those that have it... is it still worth it? If you had to buy it again even on the current offer price would you? It feels like a risk given the comments, as not sure if/when the issues mentioned will be resolved?
> 
> BTW they even have a Metallic Cinematic Toolkit expansion listed on pre-release, so hopefully they will fix the issues?


This is a tough one for me to answer... there is a lot of good things in their libraries but I dislike the practice of dumping libraries at a low cost instead of fixing issues... all of us who paid full price get screwed by this practice.

Vikings will b the LAST keepforest library I buy until they change this mode of operating. I find it troubling that they have NOT responded to any of these concerns raised by others...as a new company, they don't seem concerned about reputation.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 21, 2017)

Vastman said:


> This is a tough one for me to answer... there is a lot of good things in their libraries but I dislike the practice of dumping libraries at a low cost instead of fixing issues... all of us who paid full price get screwed by this practice.
> 
> Vikings will b the LAST keepforest library I buy until they change this mode of operating. I find it troubling that they have NOT responded to any of these concerns raised by others...as a new company, they don't seem concerned about reputation.




So they just sent us the all in one update. Plus new sounds. Final product has landed ! YES !!!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 21, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> So they just sent us the all in one update. Plus new sounds. Final product has landed ! YES !!!



So everything works now. New presets, string designer, hybrid designer (cool !!!), fx ok, new one shots samples for the designers , new drum pattern presets. REALLY COOL !! Thanks !!!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 21, 2017)

Hoping the Keep-Forest people themselves will post re: the improvements in the update.


----------



## procreative (Nov 22, 2017)

Vastman said:


> This is a tough one for me to answer... there is a lot of good things in their libraries but I dislike the practice of dumping libraries at a low cost instead of fixing issues... all of us who paid full price get screwed by this practice.
> 
> Vikings will b the LAST keepforest library I buy until they change this mode of operating. I find it troubling that they have NOT responded to any of these concerns raised by others...as a new company, they don't seem concerned about reputation.



Actually the discount is not so big as what they have done is split the guitar stuff out into an expansion so you have the option to buy separately.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello everyone!



Steve Lum said:


> The engine is erratically responsive



The reason is - these HUGE animations. It seems that we need to completely "undress" the instrument. Now we think that the player is not created to work with such features. And now you may feel that we tried to make a videogame inside a sampler 
The libraries will be updated again because the engines are too complicated and should be optimized again and again. For example, we have about 120K lines of code in FX RACK engine. We created a couple of unique features not supported in Kontakt like LFO Drag & Drop buttons (KSP allows to drag & drop midi labels).



Kevin Fortin said:


> Hoping the Keep-Forest people themselves will post re: the improvements in the update.



If you download an update, you will see that you will need to replace EVERYTHING except the samples. So, list of improvements:
- Everything

Seriously, the short list of changes is written in the update manual. We will optimize our website today-tomorrow and will add the FAQ and list of improvements in updates section.

Guys, we are really sorry for these mistakes with this release (downloader, engine, support). It seems that we learn only from our mistakes. If you have any questions, suggestions, please, send us a PM. Now, I'm here, ready to answer 24/7. We respect our customers and will be happy to help.


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 22, 2017)

The library *sounds* great, but honestly the unnecessary flashy interface is too much for me. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for a cool design, it just makes it more fun to work with. But I've seen an increase in these animations within Kontakt, and they just seem to slow things down. There's no question that the sounds in this library are great, and I don't think there's any need for this kind of interface when the sounds are top-notch. Just my two cents. And credit to the developer for being active in the conversation with the users!


----------



## keepforest (Nov 22, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> The library *sounds* great, but honestly the unnecessary flashy interface is too much for me. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for a cool design, it just makes it more fun to work with. But I've seen an increase in these animations within Kontakt, and they just seem to slow things down.



100% agree.

We want you to know that if you buy any our library, you will always get 100% good sound. We are a team of active TV and trailer composers & sound designers. In our opinion, we know perfectly what modern composers/sound designers need in the production.

We will never create a second-rate product just because we need more money or something. We will never create "another-one" dry piano/guitar/strings library without any innovations because the market is oversaturated with such products already. IMHO.

We want to do something innovative in our products but this time we went too far


----------



## emasters (Nov 22, 2017)

As a customer who has struggled a bit with this release, I do want to thank the developer for staying active with the user community, provide regular updates, and continuing to refine the product until it meets joint expectations. While it would have been better to do this prior to release, really glad to see the tenacity after release, to see it through to a successful completion. In my experience, not all developers demonstrate this same degree of commitment. Thx.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 22, 2017)

keepforest said:


> 100% agree.
> 
> We want you to know that if you buy any our library, you will always get 100% good sound. We are a team of active TV and trailer composers & sound designers. In our opinion, we know perfectly what modern composers/sound designers need in the production.
> 
> ...



For me, this library is everything we need for Hybrid. It has everything, very complete, with so innovatives features . And all that in one library. It has so much potential, the library will grow by the time i suppose because of the innovatives features: the designers !!! Man , great idea. Instant compos with the 3 random knobs. Random but always musical !!! And the metals, and the loop hits ...so epic. And the fx section and the pattern sections.... BUT one thing : It has THE SOUND .

I really thank Keepforest for making such great and unique libraries. I see drakkars everytime i put my fingers on the keyboard. Long lives Keepforest !!!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 22, 2017)

So it's been about a month now since this thread started. A lot seems changed with the product since then. 

Would you mind please summing up for me exactly what this product includes and what the current introductory pricing is - since I don't want to have to read 6 pages of postings and try to figure out where the product is at now. 

For example, is the guitar still a part of the package?

Thanks.

.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 22, 2017)

Jack Weaver said:


> For example, is the guitar still a part of the package?
> .



Now, the guitar expansion and main Vikings library are separated.

http://keep-forest.com/vikings-folk.html
http://keep-forest.com/vikings-metal.html


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 22, 2017)

How long is the Black Friday discount for? As much as I dislike the animated interface, the sounds are undeniably amazing, and exactly what I'm looking for at the moment.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 22, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> How long is the Black Friday discount for?



until the end of the week



Anders Bru said:


> As much as I dislike the animated interface, the sounds are undeniably amazing, and exactly what I'm looking for at the moment.



Oh, thank you 
Btw, animations could be turned off in the settings page


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 22, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Btw, animations could be turned off in the settings page



Awesome! I'm sure you've said that before, but I must have overlooked it. My bad!


----------



## Potter (Nov 23, 2017)

So having bought this on pre-release, put up with the various bugs, downloaded the product three times over with all of the updates and patches, three weeks later this is now on sale for what, £3 more than I paid on pre-release? I think I have learned a lesson there.

I still don't know if I now have everything working as it should be, for example there isn't anything available in the 'synths and presets' tab of the guitar expansion. Was that fixed on the latest release and I haven't updated properly, or is that feature not yet implemented?


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 23, 2017)

Potter said:


> So having bought this on pre-release, put up with the various bugs, downloaded the product three times over with all of the updates and patches, three weeks later this is now on sale for what, £3 more than I paid on pre-release? I think I have learned a lesson there.
> 
> I still don't know if I now have everything working as it should be, for example there isn't anything available in the 'synths and presets' tab of the guitar expansion. Was that fixed on the latest release and I haven't updated properly, or is that feature not yet implemented?


Besides the bugs, how are you finding the library?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 23, 2017)

So, I'm NOW seeing this correctly ??? Two separate packages = original pkg ... and BF priced at usd 218. ?

Cannot comment on H2 Project Bravo .. as this is COMMERCIAL Thread ...


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 23, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> So, I'm NOW seeing this correctly ??? Two separate packages = original pkg ... and BF priced at usd 218. ?
> 
> Cannot comment on H2 Project Bravo .. as this is COMMERCIAL Thread ...


You are right, I apologize. I edited my comment.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 23, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> You are right, I apologize. I edited my comment.



Happy BF!! Just havin fun, as got zinged a few times as pretty new here .....


----------



## Potter (Nov 23, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> Besides the bugs, how are you finding the library?


It's a big library, and I have barely scratched the surface to be honest. I already own a number of hybrid libraries, so I got this one for the things that the others don't have, mainly the guitar and pulse designer, so I haven't spent much time on the more common sounds.
The pulse designer seems much improved since the last fix, but again I haven't had much time to use it as I only updated yesterday. Using the randomise functions and switching through the presets can quickly produce some very usable sounds, so I'm hoping that will make it worthwhile.
The guitar expansion has a nice crunchy bass that I like, possibly more than the guitars.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 24, 2017)

I have bought Evolution bundle on sale and i think it is great. However i was dissapointed to see that even though i have version 1.3 of the Dragon library, some of the samples still have clicks if you play in the pitch of C (using the pitch keyswitches). 

To the developer posting on here, can you fix this? I thought with this library having been out a whilke now, this would have been fixed ages ago.

The patches in Rhythms in standard/beatmachine - Riffs.nki and Amp guitar mid pulse BM.nk are examples of patches where if you use the C pitch keyswitch there is clicking on the sample (other pitches all seem ok as far as i can tell).

PLEASE fix this otherwise it make a lot of patches unusable.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 24, 2017)

Eptesicus said:


> PLEASE fix this otherwise it make a lot of patches unusable.



Hi! Thanks for your message. We will check and fix it. No problem!


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 24, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Hi! Thanks for your message. We will check and fix it. No problem!



Thank you! Those patches are just examples and there are likely more with the issue but weirdly it only seems to be when they are tuned to C where it happens. Presumably there is an underlying cause for this though so it would be great if it could be fixed.

Love the sounds though. Truly epic stuff.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 24, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Hi! Thanks for your message. We will check and fix it. No problem!



HIGHLY tempted by Dragon! The demo tunes (naked) really tease. Will look forward to an update patch in the not too distant future, but tell me: *pricing at $49USD holding till midnight tonight?*


----------



## Beltur (Nov 24, 2017)

Very interested in getting the Cinematic Metal tool for black friday, but the site doesn't really have info on the spicifics of the library. What kind of articulations are there in terms of chords, power chords etc? Is it single notes only only? It really sounds what I've been looking for but I want to know more before I pull the trigger


----------



## keepforest (Nov 24, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> HIGHLY tempted by Dragon! The demo tunes (naked) really tease. Will look forward to an update patch in the not too distant future, but tell me: *pricing at $49USD holding till midnight tonight?*



It will be available for this price until the end of the week.



Beltur said:


> Very interested in getting the Cinematic Metal tool for black friday, but the site doesn't really have info on the spicifics of the library. What kind of articulations are there in terms of chords, power chords etc? Is it single notes only only? It really sounds what I've been looking for but I want to know more before I pull the trigger



Did you see the video with the guitars? For playable patch we have 3 articulations: sustain, long palm mute, short palm mute and pinch.


----------



## Beltur (Nov 24, 2017)

keepforest said:


> It will be available for this price until the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the video with the guitars? For playable patch we have 3 articulations: sustain, long palm mute, short palm mute and pinch.



Yeah I saw it and in the video there was only single notes. Are the samples pre amped or are they clean? If they're pre amped you can't do your own powerchords with it, but if they're clean you can.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 24, 2017)

Beltur said:


> Yeah I saw it and in the video there was only single notes. Are the samples pre amped or are they clean? If they're pre amped you can't do your own powerchords with it, but if they're clean you can.



Pre-amped by Keepforest musicians. There is a lot of clean electric guitars on the market. We have a slightly different philosophy. Our products work in the mix just out of the box. You get a good sound just opening our instruments in your projects.


----------



## Beltur (Nov 24, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Pre-amped by Keepforest musicians. There are a lot of clean electric guitars on the market. We have a slightly different philosophy. Our products work in the mix just out of the box. You get a good sound just opening our instruments in your projects.



No no I fully get what you're going for and it is the sole reason I am interested. I already have Shreddage for more basic purpose rock/metal guitar writing. I just paid attention to the fact that I didn't see any powerchords in the video or any mention of it, and while the single note stuff sounds good, I'm not sure if I can work with just single notes. My riffs tend to include sweet power chords even in more epic context. Just sounds like a strange omission in a metal guitar library  Thanks for answering fast though!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 24, 2017)

keepforest said:


> It will be available for this price until the end of the week.



End of the week - November 24th? Sorry, I got over 50 (?) emails for BF... all with different end of sale dates...


----------



## keepforest (Nov 24, 2017)

Beltur said:


> No no I fully get what you're going for and it is the sole reason I am interested. I already have Shreddage for more basic purpose rock/metal guitar writing. I just paid attention to the fact that I didn't see any powerchords in the video or any mention of it, and while the single note stuff sounds good, I'm not sure if I can work with just single notes. My riffs tend to include sweet power chords even in more epic context. Just sounds like a strange omission in a metal guitar library  Thanks for answering fast though!



Let us share our opinion. We used to plan recording powerchords. But, IMHO, there is no much sense to use powerchords here. Even a single note is SO fat, you will not hear any difference in really epic mix. If you try to play 3 powerchords notes at the same time (root + 2 riff notes) you can get a lot of dirt in the mix.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 24, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> End of the week - November 24th? Sorry, I got over 50 emails for BF... all with different end of sale dates...



End of the week - Sunday, evening.


----------



## Beltur (Nov 24, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Let us share our opinion. We used to plan recording powerchords. But, IMHO, there is no much sense to use powerchords here. Even a single note is SO fat, you will not hear any difference in really epic mix. If you try to play 3 powerchords notes at the same time (root + 2 riff notes) you can get a lot of dirt in the mix.



Fair enough. To be fair, it does sound really fat. Can you tell me more about the other guitar sounds you mention in your video (crunchy, overdriven) and the drum kits?


----------



## keepforest (Nov 24, 2017)

Beltur said:


> Fair enough. To be fair, it does sound really fat. Can you tell me more about the other guitar sounds you mention in your video (crunchy, overdriven) and the drum kits?



if I was a standard marketing manager, then I would find 50+ reasons why you do not need to use powerchords. Also, I would say it was our biggest plan to not record powerchords, bla-bla.

I'm just one of a developers from Keepforest team and trying to be fair with you. We did not record powerchords not because we are lazy or something, but because we did not get the best results with it.

Crunchy and overdriven guitars have a completely different sound but work good in the mix as well as a main distorted guitar. The same articulations. We experimented a lot with the sound and re-recorded guitars about 10-12 times.


----------



## Beltur (Nov 25, 2017)

So I ended up buying this. I'm not quite clear on how to use "synth & preset" portion of the engine. When I have a guitar loaded up I can only see "sub bass" as an option. How can I add more?


----------



## QN5 (Nov 26, 2017)

This library sounds incredible, but after reading through this thread, I'm wondering if there's a way to just get the sounds without having to deal with a buggy kontakt app. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Brendon Williams (Nov 26, 2017)

QN5 said:


> This library sounds incredible, but after reading through this thread, I'm wondering if there's a way to just get the sounds without having to deal with a buggy kontakt app. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



They provide the wav files too, so users can simply drag and drop.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 26, 2017)

QN5 said:


> This library sounds incredible, but after reading through this thread, I'm wondering if there's a way to just get the sounds without having to deal with a buggy kontakt app. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Buggy? Could you be more specific? Thanks!


----------



## QN5 (Nov 26, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Buggy? Could you be more specific? Thanks!



I don't own it, but according to multiple posts at the start of this thread, there's been a ton of bugs. :(
Hopefully they've been fixed.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 26, 2017)

QN5 said:


> I don't own it, but according to multiple posts at the start of this thread, there's been a ton of bugs. :(
> Hopefully they've been fixed.



There were little bugs the first week. NOW all is fixed !!! The update has resolved everything. The library is fantastic !!!


----------



## QN5 (Nov 26, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> There were little bugs the first week. NOW all is fixed !!! The update has resolved everything. The library is fantastic !!!



Ok, sweet. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Potter (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't think the update has resolved everything, there still seem to be problems with the synth tab, empty preset folders, certain pulses not allowing you to get back to the select option etc.


----------



## soundmind (Nov 26, 2017)

Potter said:


> I don't think the update has resolved everything, there still seem to be problems with the synth tab, empty preset folders, certain pulses not allowing you to get back to the select option etc.


+1


----------



## chillbot (Nov 26, 2017)

@keepforest 

Two questions:

1) I don't mind doing the update, I'll do it if I need to. But you said "email us if you want links to just re-download the whole thing" (or something like that) and I emailed you last week but never heard back. Would prefer just to re-download, it's a bit easier.

2) Is this the *final* update or is there more coming? Because if so I would just wait if there's going to be another update to install.

Though I wouldn't describe myself as "terribly pleased" with the bugs and updates, your openness with the process and mistakes and general communication here is very nice, I appreciate it.


----------



## jjmmuir (Nov 26, 2017)

Would any other owners like to share their general experience of working with Vikings? 
This thread is a confusing read. I understand there were/are some bugs but for the most part is everything responsive and working as it should? 
Most of the feedback on the sounds has been positive but not at all sure about the workflow.
I'd like to get this while on sale but after reading this thread I have lost a lot of my enthusiasm.
Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## keepforest (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello,



chillbot said:


> @keepforest
> 1) I don't mind doing the update, I'll do it if I need to. But you said "email us if you want links to just re-download the whole thing" (or something like that) and I emailed you last week but never heard back. Would prefer just to re-download, it's a bit easier.



This is very strange, we respond to every e-mail in a veeeery short time. Looks like your e-mail fell into the spam folder or I have no idea why we didn't answer. Sorry. Give me your e-mail adress (PM me maybe), I'll send you everything.



chillbot said:


> @keepforest
> 2) Is this the *final* update or is there more coming? Because if so I would just wait if there's going to be another update to install.



After a release, our main goal was stabilization of whole Vikings engine. And it works stable at this moment. I mean you can work with it now without pain and get good results. But we will not rest until we make perfection from this library. There are still some things we need to improve. For example, synths, presets (mooooore presets, we have preset systems in the engine everywhere), we need to do something with these HUGE animations, etc. It will be updated again, 100%.



jjmmuir said:


> I'd like to get this while on sale



Black Friday sale is over, but we can give you a personal discount.

You have been thinking, you were interested in a product, why not? PM me, if you wish. And if you are interested.



jjmmuir said:


> Would any other owners like to share their general experience of working with Vikings?
> This thread is a confusing read. I understand there were/are some bugs but for the most part is everything responsive and working as it should?
> Most of the feedback on the sounds has been positive but not at all sure about the workflow.
> I'd like to get this while on sale but after reading this thread I have lost a lot of my enthusiasm.
> Thanks for any thoughts



As I think we have to create a free demo-pack in the future that will include also an engine. Not only samples. I do not really like these words, but every customer will have a chance to_ try before buy_  Are there companies that practice this option with Kontakt?

Keepforest


----------



## chillbot (Nov 26, 2017)

keepforest said:


> This is very strange, we respond to every e-mail in a veeeery short time. Looks like your e-mail fell into the spam folder or I have no idea why we didn't answer. Sorry. Give me your e-mail adress (PM me maybe), I'll send you everything.


Thanks and as mentioned, your presence here on this forum is much appreciated.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 26, 2017)

keepforest said:


> Hello,
> we need to do something with these HUGE animations, etc. It will be updated again, 100%.
> Keepforest



Have you thought of making it a soft-synth, like Omnisphere or Zebra, or stand-alone? Or did I just reveal the depth of my ignorance of Kontakt libraries?

Or make it an free option for customers, like a download patch for those who have the desire to work closer to the forge. That way you'd have a leaner product.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 26, 2017)

This is great... just fooling around with what you can do in 30 minutes with this library.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/brawlers-mp3.10551/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 26, 2017)

Stomped in the face by numbers!

Pretty good, how different is it from Dragon and Atlantic, in your opinion? I just got Dragon, and was looking at Atlantic. Disappointing that the BF sale occurred amidst a bit of confusion, causing concern, but agree that Keepforest presence and response has been stellar...


----------



## chillbot (Nov 26, 2017)

EDIT: that track above is pretty "naked" here's two more that are more "dressed", still 30 minutes per track just fooling around with presets.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/anomaly-mp3.10555/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/tornado-mp3.10556/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## keepforest (Nov 26, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Have you thought of making it a soft-synth, like Omnisphere or Zebra, or stand-alone? Or did I just reveal the depth of my ignorance of Kontakt libraries?
> 
> Or make it an free option for customers, like a download patch for those who have the desire to work closer to the forge. That way you'd have a leaner product.



We thought about adding synth (Serrum & Zebra) presets. But we still have not made a decision. Also, it should be taken into account, that some instruments were created withount synths and some synths were created by us without using software.




chillbot said:


> This is great... just fooling around with what you can do in 30 minutes with this library.



I hear something familiar to me in your track. Looks like I've been working with it for whole year  Nice track!



creativeforge said:


> Keepforest presence and response has been stellar...



We just love VI forum. We used to be lurkers here for years.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 26, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Pretty good, how different is it from Dragon and Atlantic, in your opinion?



Well I use Dragon and Atlantica all the time. I would say this is more of the same but taken to the next level up. Separate from that is the guitar and bass riffs that I'm using in the above tracks which is a whole different deal not included or comparable to Dragon/Atlantica.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 27, 2017)

Agree with our painter extraordinaire, mr Chilbot and our great forum guru Creativeforge here that the presence and support here being giving by Keepforest is really nice.

I haven't found any real big issues (but purchased it this weekend) and just like Dragon and Atlantica I find them very useful.
It has its quirks and oddness here and there, but to be honest, almost every library has that.

I had a bit the same when I bought Dragon and Atlantica. First reaction was "mmm ok", changing 30 min later into "ha ok! thats nice, didn't expect that" to after an hour "damn this is good and what an amount of options".
First time playing the patches can be a bit letdown, specially if you hear the great demos, but if you go under the hood, mess with the fx rack, tweak some settings up to your liking and it is suddenly the beast you expect.
It also sits very nice in the mix. Integrating this on a current project and it mixes nice with all kinds of libraries and synths. You can hear and feel it is made from guys who have gotten their feet wet in the industry. And that makes it all in all into a very workable product.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 27, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Agree with our painter extraordinaire, mr Chilbot and our great forum guru Creativeforge here that the presence and support here being giving by Keepforest is really nice.
> 
> I haven't found any real big issues (but purchased it this weekend) and just like Dragon and Atlantica I find them very useful.
> It has its quirks and oddness here and there, but to be honest, almost every library has that.
> ...




Yes we all love this library. So great sounds !!!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 18, 2017)

So it's been almost a month, and now everything is on sale again — and I'm bitten by the Christmas Ghost of Temptation Past. Any kind owners who care to respond: have any/most/all of the issues been fixed by KeepForest? I'm also interested to know whether buying Vikings (not the guitar expansion; not my kind of thing) makes Dragon and Atlantica redundant — or do the older libraries have a bunch of different and still useful content?


----------



## Trusong (Dec 19, 2017)

Vikings and expansion looks very interesting. I would also like to know how it's handling now?


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 19, 2017)

chillbot said:


> This is great... just fooling around with what you can do in 30 minutes with this library.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/brawlers-mp3.10551/][/AUDIOPLUS]


If that's your 'fooling around for 30 min.', I do wonder what you'd do in '2 days of serious hard work', cause that was really awesome


----------

